# Best sport ever?



## Rainbow (Aug 30, 2010)

chose one only


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

Frisbee.


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy (Nov 16, 2012)

Why is there no National Volleyball League?


----------



## deftonePassenger (Jun 18, 2012)

I can't even watch women's basketball


----------



## MatchaBlizzard (Sep 20, 2011)

Hmmm.... given that wide variety of choices, I'll go Volleyball.


----------



## Nekomata (May 26, 2012)

Basketball, I guess o__0


----------



## Zster (Mar 7, 2011)

Crab soccer!


----------



## aphinion (Apr 30, 2013)

Gymnastics, hands down.


----------



## Nyu (Jun 29, 2013)

The "neither" option is missing in this poll.


----------



## Drosera (Aug 15, 2013)

Roller derby.


----------



## Indigo Manta (Jul 27, 2013)

@Drosera: ​Yes. But Fencing and Hiking are pretty cool too.


----------



## Yobi (Jun 17, 2013)

neither.. swimming is my favorite


----------



## EternalNocturne (Nov 4, 2011)

Bossaball.. Seriously, look it up. Your life will be changed.


----------



## HydroSoul (Oct 30, 2013)

Swimming or soccer. :wink:


----------



## FearAndTrembling (Jun 5, 2013)

basketball is a better sport but women's volleyball players are much hotter than women basketball players. tough one


----------



## Uralian Hamster (May 13, 2011)

Volleyball as it's the only sport listed that I can legally play. 
I'm a little disappointed in this poll. Was hoping for an epic soccer vs hockey debate.


----------



## Becker (Oct 19, 2013)

I don't know about Europeans, but football. Real football, not soccer.


----------



## Octopus Dog (Feb 18, 2013)

Elephant polo's where it's at.


----------



## RainyAutumnTwilight (Sep 28, 2012)

Quidditch


----------



## SlightlyEccentric (Feb 13, 2014)

Undoubtedly said:


> Bossaball.. Seriously, look it up. Your life will be changed.


Oh that's brilliant :crazy:

Although the NBA is my favorite sports competition I think I'd rather watch women's volleyball than women's basketball.


----------



## JackA (Oct 6, 2015)

Volleyball. I used to play basketball at school and didn't like it, for me, it's too agressive.


----------



## Xyte (Aug 4, 2015)

What happened to the other sports? 


I personally enjoy in-line skating and soccer.


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

Xyte said:


> What happened to the other sports?
> 
> 
> I personally enjoy in-line skating and soccer.


I'm sensing bias in this poll..

My vote goes to *Soccer!*


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

Zster said:


> Crab soccer!


Does such a thing exist? :O


----------



## Zster (Mar 7, 2011)

He's a Superhero! said:


> Does such a thing exist? :O


Yes! Best day in PE, EVER!


----------



## Vahyavishdapaya (Sep 2, 2014)

The best sport ever is, without a doubt, cricket. All you Americans don't know what you're missing out on!


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

Zster said:


> Yes! Best day in PE, EVER!


...Oh my...


----------



## Zster (Mar 7, 2011)

We played it on rainy days when I was in elementary school. The ball was actually stuffed with a wadded up mattress, so it was large and HEAVY! When that sucer came crashing down from a high kick, little kids got squashed like pancakes! It was hilarious to play as well as to watch. I would pay much to watch a crab soccer game as a spectator sport.


----------



## Sygma (Dec 19, 2014)

Curling is the shit. SO INTENSE. ALL DEM LADIES IN DA HOUSE, SHAKE DAT BROOM


----------



## Monty (Jul 12, 2011)

I don't know, I kinda like badminton.


----------



## LandOfTheSnakes (Sep 7, 2013)

I onced watched the end of a high school girl's basketball game. I think the winning team had about 20 points.


----------



## The Dude (May 20, 2010)

Among the choices it is (women's) volleyball for numerous reasons...


----------



## NewYorkEagle (Apr 12, 2015)

I would rather watch an WNBA game than see a group of people play Volleyball.


----------



## The Hammer (Aug 24, 2015)

Boxing.


----------



## Meganemer4 (Aug 3, 2015)

100m high hurdles!!


----------



## CaboBayCaptain1297 (Mar 19, 2016)

Drinking


----------



## designated_key (Oct 5, 2020)

Nekomata said:


> Basketball, I guess o__0


Yaaas


----------

